# tree planted over gas line



## faramir2001 (Aug 20, 2021)

Our landscapers started planting before they called to have the utility lines marked. now the lines are marked, and a river birch tree is directly on top of where the gas line runs. Our landscaper says not to worry, they install the same tree in that location all the time, and gas lines are very strong and there won't be any interference. My husband and I are very concerned the line may have been damaged, and definitely think its not safe to keep the tree there. But we don't know much about the landscaping in general. Do we have cause for concern?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@faramir2001 Call your utility company and let them know the situation. They'll likely have someone out in a day or less to check for leaks and see what they think.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

mowww said:


> @faramir2001 Call your utility company and let them know the situation. They'll likely have someone out in a day or less to check for leaks and see what they think.


+1


----------



## faramir2001 (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you for the responses. I did call the utility company right away last night, the representative said it wasn't an emergency because there was no smell of gas, but to call them to inspect once the tree was removed. I felt like this was definitely a huge mistake and a tree should never be planted over a line, but my landscaper said (through email) they do it all the time and doesn't feel it is an issue at all. Still waiting for him to return my call. I was wondering if others here with more experience could speak to whether this was acceptable standard practice, or am I correct in insisting they remove the tree.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@faramir2001 you are not out of line asking the landscaper to move it. I'm not a fan of planting trees within a utility easement for a number of reasons.


----------



## Nick2879 (May 21, 2019)

Tell them to put it in writing that if any damage to the gas line they are liable for repairs and any fixes to the landscaping. They won't do that. But it will have them come and move the tree.


----------



## faramir2001 (Aug 20, 2021)

I so appreciate everyone's input. I know its a lot of labor and expense to move the tree and redo everything, and I don't want to overreact. Nick2879, my husband loves your suggestion, we will give it a try if they don't work with us.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

How big is this tree right now?


----------



## faramir2001 (Aug 20, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> How big is this tree right now?


maybe 6 feet? It is a River Birch, just planted last week.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

The gas line is only one of the issues. The root system of that tree is not very invasive, but putting it over a gas line is a major no-no. That was the first of at least two bad decisions. That tree will grow to 70ft+ tall and 60ft+ wide. It is planted WAY too close to the house. Never hire that landscaper again.

Grab a shovel and move it yourself. I'm sure it has a very solid rootball. It will take you no time at all, unless you're not physically capable due to other reasons.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@faramir2001 That tree is going to get way too big for that spot. I think they get around 50 x 50 at maturity. I would just move it myself and be done with it. Chalk it up as good exercise. I doubt getting anything in writing will do any good, they'll probably be out of business in a few years anyways.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would almost be more concerned about the landscaper putting one that close to the house.



> The river birch grows to a height of 40-70' and a spread of 40-60' at maturity.
> 
> This tree grows at a medium to fast rate, with height increases of anywhere from 13" to more than 24" per year.
> 
> https://www.arborday.org/trees/treeguide/TreeDetail.cfm?ItemID=792


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@learningeveryday If the roots don't get the gas line then the equipment to remove the tree in a few years will.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

faramir2001 said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> > How big is this tree right now?
> ...


If the landscaper won't move it, move it yourself. A six foot tree is an easy move. I moved a 9 foot tree in my own yard last week. My river birch is probably 40' tall and 30' wide. You need to get that beast away from your foundation/house.


----------



## faramir2001 (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks for the thoughts...the company has been in business many years, and is often used by our home builder (who is very high quality). They have put this same tree in the same location at many houses all over our neighborhood (as can be seen by a drive around). They keep assuring us they haven't had a problem in "16 years." We wanted to trust that they know what they are doing, but our guts are telling us they are wrong. In terms of the eventual height of the tree, they say they recommend re-doing the landscaping every 20 years. My concern would be that's when we will have the problem, when we go to dig a much bigger tree up. According to our gas company, the line should be buried 18-24 inches down.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Trees live longer than 20 years and anytime you transplant one you risk it dying. Plant it where it needs to be the first time, not where it works for 20 years then move it.

Redo your landscaping every 20 years has to be one of the most asinine arguments I think I have seen by a contractor yet. (Pay us to come fix the problem we created 20 years from now.)

I'd also recommend another landscape company.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I work for a natural gas utility and I think you're OK with the tree at that location. The bigger issue is that the landscaping company did not have the lines properly located before digging, but since the tree sits above the line this will likely not cause an issue. I'm not sure of the utility rules in your state, but here we do not have a ROW/encroachment agreement for distribution lines like we do for larger transmission lines where you cannot encroach within 50' of the pipe. We tend to have more issues with latent damage from sewer repairs and other utilities that run underneath our lines, or where a contractor has hit the line. The tree's roots shouldn't have much of an effect on the service line of your house, especially since it's likely HDPE plastic. If it were an older steel/coated steel line where the coating could be damaged possibly causing a latent corrosion issue I'd be more concerned.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

I still don't see why they would put such a large tree that close to the house. I see many potential problems down the road even if the gas line is a non-issue.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

faramir2001 said:


> maybe 6 feet? It is a River Birch, just planted last week.


That tree is way too close to the house. A birch is a full size tree and should be at least 20 feet from the foundation.
As others have said very invasive root systems.

Just look at the heights on here https://www.gardenia.net/guide/which-birch-to-choose-for-my-garden


----------



## faramir2001 (Aug 20, 2021)

Our landscaper has agreed to move the tree without charging us, since our local gas company recommended against putting the tree there when I consulted them. We are going with ornamental grass there. And the river birch is being relocated to the far boundary line of the back yard, adjacent to a small wetland area. Hoping it will like it there, and it will have plenty of room to grow  Many of our neighbors have river birches in the same corner of their houses, it will be interesting to see what happens in the coming years...


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@faramir2001 Great News!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That sounds like a good plan. Thanks for following up with the resolution.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

faramir2001 said:


> And the river birch is being relocated to the far boundary line of the back yard, adjacent to a small wetland area. Hoping it will like it there, and it will have plenty of room to grow  Many of our neighbors have river birches in the same corner of their houses, it will be interesting to see what happens in the coming years...


It will probably like the wet soil in that area. In the wild they grow next to rivers.


----------



## vipersbyms (Aug 22, 2020)

I have a mature river birch in my back yard and it's over 30 feet tall. It gets plenty of water from the neighbor behind us that has a backyard that slopes right into ours and tend to flood.

It's a pretty dirty tree, so be ready for a lot of clean up. Drops sticks year round and has endless amounts of leaves. It provides some nice shade for the back yard, but man does it require a lot work.


----------

